# Crockeeper some info. please.



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Can I get some general Info on the proper care and feeding for one of these.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Here's one more.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

if that is a mexican red leg tarantula: ten gallon tank = more than enough room for life. they like 65-75% humidity. two inches of peat substrate. cork bark or a flower pot make good hiding places ( they are ground dwellers ). they will make a web tunnel in their hiding spot and wait for an unsuspecting cricket. a shallow water dish, like a plastic lid, with a moist cotton ball or sponge. they can drown in a bowl


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Geographic Range
Biogeographic Regions: nearctic (native ); neotropical (native ).

Habitat
The Mexican Redknee Tarantula is a fairly wide ranging species. The various habitats which they can be found include deserts and rain forests. Mexican Redknee Tarantulas are often found in rocky areas, near bushes, logs, or around cacti. This tarantula will dig its' burrow in the ground and line it with silk, expanding the burrow as needed. (Fouskaris 1999, Auckland Zoo 1989).

Terrestrial Biomes: desert or dune ; rainforest .

Physical Description
The leg span of a Mexican Redknee Tarantula is 15-18cm (6-7in). The tarantula's body is black or dark brown in color. The joints of this spider's legs are a brilliant red and orange color. On the end of each leg, the tarantula has two claws which are used for climbing. Like all spiders, the two major body sections of a Mexican Redknee Tarantula include its opisthosoma (abdomen) and the cephalothorax (head and thorax). It has a grouping of eight eyes which are located just above its mouth, enabling both forward and rear vision. Even with its many eyes the spider has poor vision and must rely on sensitive leg hairs to guide itself. (Sanford et. al. 1987, Auckland Zoo 1999, www. Tarantulaplanet,

Encyclopedia Americana 1991).

Reproduction
Redknee Tarantulas typically mate in early fall. Prior to mating the male will molt (the shedding of its' external skeleton). A male tarantula ready to mate will temporarily gain the ability to smell the scent of a receptive female from over a mile away. Mating will take place in the female's burrow, where the males pedipalpi is used to inject sperm into openings in the females abdomen. After mating a female tarantula may attempt to attack and kill the male and eat him. Eggs will be laid in the spring. The eggs will hatch in three weeks, but the spiderlings will not break out of the egg sac for another three weeks. Eggs are carried between the female's fangs wrapped in silk. The female Mexican Redknee Tarantula can produce up to 700 young a year. (Sanford et. al. 1987).

Behavior
The Mexican Redknee Tarantula is considered to be the most docile of the tarantula species and is typically not aggressive towards humans. This docile behavior along with the striking coloration has lead to its' popularity as a pet. It is also the most commonly used spider in the movie industry. When this tarantula does feel threatened it will display its' red bristles and drop them from its' body. These small hairs can cause a painful rash and possible blindness if they come in contact with sensitive areas such as exposed skin, nasal passages, or eyes of another animal. When provoked the tarantula may also bite with its' two hollow fangs, injecting venom during the bite.

Spiderlings are precocial and will leave the burrow within two weeks after emerging from the silk egg sack carried by the female. The female of this species may live 25 to 30 years, while the male will rarely live past 10 years. (Sanford et. al. 1987, Auckland Zoo 1989, www.tarantula planet).

Food Habits
Mexican Redknee Tarantulas are considered carnivorous. The diet consists of insects, small frogs, lizards, and mice. Tarantulas typically hunt at night when low light conditions help to hide the spider from its prey. The tarantula will sit and wait in ambush, capturing unaware victims with a burst of speed. Upon capture the spider holds the victim with its two pedipalpi (appendages located near the fangs), while it encages the victim between its eight legs. The prey item is then quickly injected with a venom through two hollow fangs. The venom plays two specific roles, as it contains both a paralyzing agent and digestive juices which liquify the insides of the prey.

The spider then sucks out these pre-digested proteins and fats leaving behind a hollow body case. The sensitive area on the end of a tarantula's legs called palps, are used to smell, taste, and feel.

(Auckland Zoo 1999, Encyclopedia Americana 1991, Sanford et. al. 1987).

Economic Importance for Humans: Negative
Unknown

Economic Importance for Humans: Positive
The Mexican Redknee Tarantula is commonly used in the pet trade. (Fouskaris 1999).

Conservation Status
The Mexican Redknee Tarantula is a popular pet among collectors. They have been imported from Mexico to be sold as pets. This has resulted in the diminishing of their population. Exportation and importation of wild caught specimens is now illegal. The Mexican Redknee Tarantula is the only species of tarantula on the CITES protected list (CITES Appendix II). Pet trade for this species is now only legal when breeding amongst captive tarantulas. (4endangeredspecies. com, CITES Appendix II).

Contributors
Virginia Gutierrez (author), Fresno City College: October, 2000. 
Carl Johansson (editor), Fresno City College: October, 2000.

References

Student Handbook Including Websters New World Dictionary Volume 2.

"Brachypelmas Smithi-Mexican Redknee" (On-line). Accessed July 5, 2000 at http:/www.tarantulaplanet.org/speciesbsmithi.html.

"Mexicanredknee-Brachypelma smithi care sheet" (On-line). Accessed July 8, 2000 at http://www.4endangeredspecies.com.

1991. Encyclopedia Americana Volume 26. Grolier.

1998. "Mexican Redknee Tarantula.Auckland Zoo Education Service" (On-line). Accessed July 8, 2000 at http://www.zoorainforest.co.nz/tarantula_print.html.

Fouskaris-petbugs.com., J. 1999. "Mexican Redknee Tarantula Care Sheet" (On-line). Accessed July 7, 2000 at http://www.pipeline.com/~jfouskaris/B-Smithi.html.

Sanford, W., C. Green. 1987. The Tarantulas. Crestwood House.

Tarantulas of the genera Brachypelma, Grammostola, Aphonopelma, Eupalaestrus and some species of Avicularia are generally considered to be docile. Keep in mind, some species and even individuals within those species can be skittish and/or aggressive.

Bad tarantulas for beginners:

Most African and Asian and even some large South American Tarantulas are not good choices for beginners. They are too fast, hard to keep, some are very large, aggressive, nervous and some have a bad bite. Stay away from obtaining these species until you have acquired lots of experience , reading, research and communication with experienced keeper's of these species under you belt. In particular, the following genera are NOT recommended for beginner's: Poecilotheria, Pterinochilus, Stromatopelma, Heteroscodra, Hysterocrates, Selencosmia, Acanthoscurria, Haplopelma, Chilocosmia and Sericopelma.

What do you keep them in?

Most adult tarantulas can be kept in 5 to 10 gallon tanks with four-six inches of peat moss and vermiculite for a ground substrate, a cork bark shelter to hide under, and a shallow water dish. Know your species. They can be arboreal, burrowing or forest floor wandering. They are found in deserts, savannah plains, lowland rainforest and cool, montane mountains. Find out more about the type of species you are keeping and about its habitat to know how to keep it successfully.

What do you feed them? Adult tarantulas feed on crickets and super worms; large species can eat new-born mice and small anole lizards. In most cases, feeding them once a week a couple of the above listed prey is fine.

When and how often do you have to clean their home? With a good routine of feeding them once a week and throwing out their left over dinners the next day, you should only have to clean out your tarantula1s tank once every six months.

Can or should I handle a tarantula? I don't recommend handling. Tarantulas should only be handled by professionals with lots of experience. They are not really pets, but "display animals" much like keeping fish in a tank. They don1t have a need for it and don1t understand it like a cat, dog or mammal would. There is no such thing as "taming" a tarantula. These are very primitive animals. They have no idea what handling is and most tarantulas can be injured from falling off your hand. If you only want to get a tarantula to hold and show off to your friends, you are getting into the hobby for the wrong reason. Please do not handle tarantulas when you are a beginner!!!

Are they dangerous?

No one has ever died from a tarantula bite. Most tarantulas are reluctant to bite and would rather run away from you, BUT they do have large fangs and if they were to bite, it would feel like a bad bee sting unless you were allergic to their venom. There are some species like Poecilotheria, Stromatopelma, Pterinochilus, Selencosmia, Chilocosmia, Heteroscodra and Acanthoscurria that have medically significant bites.

Rules of thumb: Don't handle them!, know everything about the species that you are keeping, and never lose respect for the animal.

Captive Breeding:

After keeping several species and reading several of the good books on Tarantula breeding, you might want to try this. Captive breeding is very desirable as it keeps us from having to collect species from the wild in large numbers.

Record Keeping: Keep records on when you acquired your tarantula, from whom, how much did you pay, molt dates, breeding notes, etc. It is very important to assign stock numbers to keep separate blood lines for breeding later also.

How can I find out more?

1) If you live near Central-West or the Gulf Coast of Florida, , attend the Gulf Coast of Florida Tarantula Society (GCFTS) meetings and become an active membe (email Todd at [email protected] for more info)..
(2) Join the British Tarantula Society (www.thebts.co.uk/) and receive their informative and educational Journal.
(3) Subscribe to WEBBING'S invertebrate magazine (www.petbugs.com/webbings). 
(4) Visit www.tarantulaspiders.com (online in Sep '01)
(5) Obtain and read the following recommended books:

Sam Marshall's: Tarantulas and Other Arachnids
Stanley and Marguerite Schultz's: The Tarantula Keeper's Guide.
Ronald Baxter's: Keeping and Breeding Tarantulas in Captivity.
Andreas Tinter's: Tarantulas Today.

6) Subscribe to the Arachnid Mailing List on the internet.
7) Any questions, contact Todd Gearheart at email: [email protected]

If you need any more info just yell


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thank you very much crockeeper for the INFO. this is very helpful.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that thing looks freakin creapy! How can you stand to hold that.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thats not my hand in the pic it's my son's I know what you mean about that kind of stuff I think he's got a screw loose or something he's got about 10 or 12 of those things.


----------

